# Top 10 Ice Fishing Essentials in the Winter



## paulbrown (8 d ago)

Traveling in the winter isn't always fun. You have to worry about flight delays, snow storms, icy roads and high winds. However, none of these things are in your control, so you shouldn't let them sway the decision to travel to these best winter fishing destinations. You are in control of where you go, and if you choose wisely, epic action awaits you.

*Best Winter Fishing Destinations*
l _Venice, Louisiana <Target Species: Redfish>_
l _Cotter, Arkansas <Target Species: Trout>_
l _Pulaski, New York <Target Species: Steelhead>_
l _Lake Champlain, New York/Vermont <Target Species: Lake Trout and Pike>_
l _Key West, Florida <Target Species: Peacock Bass>_
l _Miami, Florida <Target Species: Wahoo>_
l _Niagara River, New York <Target Species: Steelhead, Brown Trout, and Lake Trout>_
l _James River, Virgin <Target Species: Specked Trout>_
l _Lake Okeechobee, Florida <Target Species: Largemouth Bass>_
l _Devils Lake, North Dakota <Target Species: Walleye and Yellow Perch>_
l _San Diego, California <Target Species: Rockfish, Yellowtail, and Halibut>_
l _New River, Virginia <Target Species: Muskies>_
l _South Holston River, Tennessee <Target Species: Trout>_
l _Henry’s Fork River, Idaho <Target Species: Trout>_
*Some Tips for Ice Fishing in the Winter
Safety First*
Before ice fishing, always ensure the ice is safe. Invest in a pair of ice axes, too. They hang around your neck, and if you walk across the ice, you can use the pickaxes protruding from each handle to buy things on the ice and pull yourself to the surface. How well they work depends on who uses them, though.

*Ice-thickness guidelines*
• 3” for walking
• 5-6” for ATVs/snowmobiles
• 12” for trucks

*Understand water currents*
Unsafe ice is easy to spot. But sometimes the flow of water erodes the ice from below, making it difficult to determine safety. Study the system to see where water flow may be causing problems. Ask your local bait shop or DNR. River systems obviously have currents that can make ice unsafe. But lakes also have currents that vary from region to region.

*Check your reels, lures and line*
Check the condition of the fishing line. If you see scratches or weak spots, replace it. Check reel condition and lubricate. The same procedure applies to your tip as well. In addition to checking the lines, lubricate the spool to make sure the lines flow smoothly and don't interfere with hitting. Finally, make sure all hooks are clean and free from rust.

*Prepare your electronics*
Like other aspects of life, electronics have redefined fishing. The mapping app allows you to walk right up to the structure and start drilling, even if you've never been on a lake before. Whether it's your smartphone, flasher, or sonar, electronic devices need rechargeable batteries. Make sure you fully charge the battery before heading out. If you're using a flash or sonar, make sure the wires are in good shape too.

*Choose a versatile fishing spot*
Set up in one location where multiple lake features can be accessed at any time. Early in the season, choose a spot where you can drill several holes for fishing in shallow water near weeds or rocks. Ideally, the location also provides quick access to the edge and descent, where he can quickly drill another set of holes. Moving a little further out should allow access to deep water.

*Experiment with different types of bait*
You never know what bait or presentation will entice the fish to strike on any given day.Try all kinds of live and artificial bait. For your stationary lines, you could use a few different types of live bait，or use different sizes of minnows, too. If it’s available, use dead bait too, especially for northern pike.

*Capitalize on weather changes*
Fish are especially finicky in the winter.Use the changes in weather patterns, when fish are more likely to be active, to your advantage. Do watch for changes in wind direction or barometric pressure.


*Top 10 Ice Fishing Essentials*
The cold winter months can be a sad time for those who love the outdoors. Now, when people say they don't like ice fishing, they might just not be prepared enough. If you're fishing the rest of the year, ice fishing is easy, it just adds a few challenges. Sitting in the cold can be daunting. But if you pack all the necessary gear and clothing depending on the weather, and of course some good products, you'll have a great day out on the frozen lake.

1. *Hand Warmer*
Some simple, disposable hand warmers are never a bad idea. Or you could step up your game with something more advanced. An electronic rechargeable hand warmers that also charges your phone? That would be Ocoopa Union 2s. These hand warmers could be used individually or using the magnets as one, one for each pocket. If you love outdoor activities in the winter, whatever you want, they help. And not just for rechargeable hand warmers, the power bank mode is also practical. They would be your best winter outdoor products!

2. *Ice Fishing Rod*
You need a strong ice fishing rod. This can be a very complicated decision if you dig into weeds. But the most important thing to consider when buying a winter weather stick is durability. Invest in a product that will stay with you for a long time.

3. *Neck Gaiter*
If you've never gone on a cold day without anything protecting your face and neck, then this one might fly under the radar. When the temperature starts to drop, a good fleece lined neck gaiter will keep you on the lake longer!

4. *Auger*
This will be one of the more expensive ice fishing expenses on your part, but a good auger is very important ice fishing gear. think about it. After a day on the ice, you'll want to drill multiple holes so you can take some dips. Inadequate augers can make this process very painful. Bite the bullet and invest in a product that will last you for a while.

5. *Ice Scoop*
There's definitely something worth looking for in the ice scoop! Easy-to-pack gear makes your life so much easier when it comes to lugging all your gear to the best spot on the lake.

6. *Warm, Durable Fishing Jacket*
When you hit the ice, never underestimate the power of a warm, durable jacket. Investing in a sturdy waterproof jacket, ideally with plenty of pocket storage, is a must for any ice fishing enthusiast.

7. *Good Boots*
No matter what kind of boots you buy or already own, spikes are a must. From those of us who have been wiped out several times, to fishing holes. On days when there is no snow outside and the ice is really slippery, even a good pair of spikes on your boots will come in handy.

*8. Insulated Bucket With Seat*
A good bucket is always close at hand when fishing. But when you're ice fishing, one with a seat is ideal. A separate chair just means one more thing to lug to the lake. After a few hours outside, the seat attachment can quickly become your best friend.

*9. Utility Sled*
You've got all the important gear you're bound to need on the lake, but what about the stuff that actually transports everything? An ice fishing sled doesn't need to be fancy, it just needs to be sturdy and durable.

*10. Portable Heater*
Last but not least. A portable heater will make your day on the ice even more enjoyable. Ice fishing is all about enjoying the great outdoors. It's definitely easier to do if you're not freezing and waiting to see the upward move.


----------

